

I Would Rather Cry In A BMW - thewarrior
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_would_rather_cry_in_a_BMW

======
easytiger
Can we safely say Communism hasn't panned out then.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
They successfully transmogrified it into state capitalism.

~~~
captainmuon
One could argue that real-socialist or "communist" states were actually
running capitalism all the time, although a degenerate form where the state
was the only monopolist.

I mean, people there work for a wage, someone else extracts the surplus value,
people buy the products of their labour on a kind of market with said wage,
most people are miserable, those who control the means of production get
filthy rich and have a lot of power, and hilarity ensures. This is basically
the definition of capitalism according to Marx.

